# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  ABO Test Question

## soontobeopti

I am scheduled to take ABO certification tests in March, and frankly, I am already stressing about it. There is so much to remember!
  I don't know how many work at Wal-mart, but for us, we have a manual that we study, its called the WAVE Manual. It covers everything you need to know. After you are done studying it, you should have enough knowledge to pass the ABO test.
  But I'm  stressing that maybe I won't!!! :( I want to pass it so bad!!! But I keep thinking...'Maybe I don't know enough!!'  I mean, I know all the basics and stuff; I have been working in the Vision Center for 4 months now. I do have some trouble with getting all the anatomy of the eye down. I keep getting confused.
  So, can you think of something on the test that you had thought 'Boy I really needed to know more about that'? Was there anything that surprised you, or caught you off guard? Or was it all pretty much the basic stuff that you already knew?
  I guess I'm just nervous that I will fail it because I don't have enough facts down-pat. 
  Got any suggestions? Is there something I should keep in mind when I am taking the test? I wish I could see a sample of it, so I knew what to expect. :(

  Well, I guess that turned out to be more than one question. Sorry if I don't make any sense at all.:hammer: I try, I really do.

  Thanks!!!

----------


## chip anderson

Angela:

It has been a very, very long time since I have taken ABO but I have taken it several times as I tend to procrastinate and let things expire.   I  do recall that each time I have taken it, it somehow seems to be drasticly dumbed down.   And I do not recall a single anantomy question on it since about 1968.

Let not your heart be troubled.


Chip

----------


## wmcdonald

Angela,
Get some additional study aids. While I have not seen the Walmart Manual, I would take a look at the study guides and review books available at the National Academy (www.nao.org). You will find them significantly more beneficial. The test is not difficult, and with some study, you will do fine. Best of luck!

Dr. Mac

----------


## soontobeopti

Thanks for the quick replies!!
  Wow...no anatomy question! I would be the HAPPIEST person in the world if there were no anatomy question. I would even be happy if there was just a few! :D 
  I have just spent 3 hours typing out all my notes I took about anatomy....I still get all confused!:hammer:  :cry:   It would be nice if the test is dumbed down...I'm pretty dumbed down myself LOL

  Thanks for the suggestion and the link D. Mac! Knowing that the test isn't out-of-this-world-hard makes me feel much better!!

  Thanks!!!

----------


## OdTech

Hello "SoontobeOpti"

Welcome to the board, i recently took the ABO and was hectic just like you, but don't worry i passed the ABo with flying colors!!!! yahhhooooooooooo:D :cheers: 

little advice i jut down every topic i remmember from the test i bet you will get in college terms " B+, A" after checking them out.

go to 'Ophthalmic Optics' then "ABO Review" the last reply print it and review it and lastly you will be on track

Anatomy Q- basically all optics as i remember, it question on Ptosis Crutch that is all on Anatomy.


GOOOOOOOOOOOD LUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKK
and Welcome to the board;)

----------


## soontobeopti

Thank you OdTech!!!!!! That was very helpful!!:D :bbg: 
  I printed it all out. I am going to take that list to work next, and wirte down all I can find on those subjects.

  Thanks again!! :cheers: 

Oh, and congrats on passing your test with flying colors! I hope I will be able to say that!

----------


## OdTech

:D  you are welcome
also check all the past posts in Ophthalmic Optics like "Which Formula to use" u will find something useful for you to know but not to apply on test maybe.

Good literature to review:

System of Ophthalmic Dispensing 2nd Ed, Brooks and Borish
Formula tutorial Brooks or Borish.

Don't fret, just practice
:bbg: :idea: 

Good luck you will need it:idea:

----------


## soontobeopti

Thanks guys!!
  Thanks OdTech for the literuature to review. I will check those out too!

  I have one more question. How many questions (roughly) are there? A co-worker of mine said she heard from a friend of hers that has a co-worker---  :Rolleyes:  :hammer: --- who just took the ABO test and said there was over 500 questions. Is that anywhere near true?? 
  (please so NO!!)

 Thanks!!
 Sorry to bother you all with these silly questions, but I want to feel as prepared as I can be when I take it.
  Thanks again!

----------


## BobV

Angela, when I took the exam, there were only 100 questions.  And as I remember, no anatomical questions, not even the ptosis one as mentioned above.  That doesn't mean that the tests have NOT been changed, but they have several exams and they CAN be rotated.

Don't sweat it.  Just do your studying, know Prentice's Rule and you'll do fine.

Bob V.

p.s.  know how to measure progressives, also.

----------


## stephanie

When I worked for WM I used a TOPS manual by Michael DiSanto and it was very thorough and yes I passed first try. I was also very stressed very tired as I stayed up studying and trying to get down pat calculating slab off and not one question. There is also a kit you can buy if you really are interested on www.opticaltraining.com. It is around $300 but WORTH every penny. I don't have an ABO one I have the NCLE one and it was fabulous. I would have to say I didn't waste one cent on that. Good luck to you!! If you have any questions feel free. When I was taking it I was on here begging for help constantly!! LOL!! And always got it too. 



Steph

----------


## stephanie

Oh and Angela for you info and tell your friend there are only 100 questions on ABO!! I think NCLE is 125. And they give you like 3 hours to take it if I remember correctly. I HAS been 3 years since I have taken it(CAN YOU GUYS BELIEVE THAT????? No lie I just renewed for the first time!!! YEA!!! ) They should tell you on the ABO website. 




Steph

----------


## soontobeopti

Thanks a lot stephanie!! I will look that kit over, but I think that is priced a little too high for my paycheck. :)
  And I will be sure to tell my co-worker so she can tell her to friend to tell her co-woker LOL!! :Confused:

----------


## varmint

Angela, I agree with wmcdonald, the prep courses from the NAO are excellent preparation material. It's great to see someone with your enthusiasm in the field. I think it would be a pleasure to work with you with your excitement. I would assume there would be questions on anatomy and study & memorize whatever material you have available. The worst that could happen is you will learn more than you need and be better in your career. I would have to dig out some old material, but anytime I sat for a state board, or ABO/NCLE tests, the first thing I did was take a scratch paper & write down any necessary math formulas I had studied. This gave me a reference when I came to the questions and took off a lot of pressure, making the exam much easier.

----------


## Excel-Lentes

Hi, 

Here is a tip to help you in your studies: While reviewing your optical formulas, try to first understand the concepts before memorizing the formulas. I have found this helps greatly. 

For example; If you understand the concept of how a slab-off prism is used to help a patient read through their bifocals, then the formula will more likely make sense and will be more easily remembered. 

When taking a multiple choice test, you can usually pick the correct answer if you grasp the concept without actually doing any calculations. This will make you more relaxed while taking the test. 

Best of luck on the exam!

-Brendan Walsh

----------


## OdTech

Another literature: 

 TOPS : Dispensing Manual
Author: Michael R. DiSanto, B.A., FNAO 

you can get it at www.nao.org

members $50
non members $60

I think you can afford this with your paycheck instead of paying $230 :Rolleyes:

----------


## stephanie

I did mention that the TOPS manual was the only one I used to pass. You might want to ask the manager at wm if they can get it for you. They supplied me with mine and it was great. I understand that the kit is pricey. The only reason I mentioned it was in case you were interested. I only used the NCLE one and it was awesome. The TOPS manual was also great. 


Steph

----------


## zonelinks2004

hi all
am here after a long time
can somebody please tell me wat is the topic of conversation here?


------------------------------------
http://www.zonelinks.com
------------------------------------
The Power Link Dimension

----------


## omisliebling

Hi all, I'm taking the ABO Test next sunday up in Dallas and I'm also sweating it.
I've been in the optical field for about 6 years now, from lab to optician to tech and back to optician.  I've been studying the Home Study Course from the Optical Training Institute and it is great.  I should have took the test back in 2000, but I chickened out, but this time I'm gonna do it and I better pass, I'm such an aweful test taker :-)  If I can remember anything from the test by the time I get back home to Houston I'll tell you guys about it until then please wish me good luck and good memory (not a bad case of Alzheimers).  Just thinking about it I get sick to my stomach, yikes  :cry:  

Later all,

A Boe

Hey look at that, first initial of my first name and the first part of my last name spells ABOE it's the ABO Exam, if that isn't luck  :Rolleyes:

----------


## christymullins

Hey Angela, I'm scheduled to take the ABO exam in 2005 as well. So did anyone send anything useful to help you? I'm very nervous too. So if you have anything useful to pass on please let me know. Thanks so much.  Christy

----------


## wmatlock

Get with your Vision Center Manager.  There are some sample ABO test questions on your computer system.  GOOD LUCK


W. L. Matlock, ABOC
Arkansas Licensed Optician:finger:

----------


## christymullins

Thanks for writing me back; but guess what my optical manager is taking the exam with me.  How funny is that. Its been years for her so you know. All the opticians in Florida say no sweat. Worry more about the ncle and state board. I'm not too too worried I've been in the business for a year or so.:)

----------


## Russ_ABOC

Hi, contact the optical shop manager of the Macomb, Il Walmart. He might be able to tell you what the Walmart manuals didn't cover when he took the test just a few years ago. Good luck, I am sure you will do just fine.

----------


## Uncle Fester

Over a year later but inquiring minds want to know-----

Did you pass? 

Fester

----------


## omisliebling

I passed with flying colors, found it kinda easy and was wondering why everybody always said it's such a hard test.  I studied my you know what off until I remembered pretty much everything, I guess all the late nights of hard work sure helped.

All you others please tell us if you passed and what your experience was.

----------


## Jan Post

I took the ABO test after graduating from Opticianry School in 1985 and seemed fairly difficult, ie. it seemed to cover a lot of what I learned in Optical School, while attending Pima College, Arizona(no longer do they teach this program).  I had one advantage, I was taught by an old school optician who got his license in NY state, the hardest state in the nation at that time to be licensed in.  I have heard that the ABO today is not as difficult and the standards of accedemics has been lowered to pass more people, not such a great idea.  New Jersey still maintains a degree of excellence to make it there, so study hard if your going to New Jersey , cause in NJ they dont take american express, bring your visa card,  lol just kidding. :Nerd:

----------


## Uncle Fester

I'll never forget going off at 19 to take the Massachusetts State Board in 1977. After 2 years of schooling at OSF my dad leans out the upstairs window and deadpans "there goes $3500". Like I also needed THAT pressure! Anywho took the test and passed (we were never told our score). 

Best part of the story was the class brainiac who Flunked!!

He took the test too literally and supposed scenarios where another planets  gravity could effect the  weight of the glasses :hammer: etc. 

The appeal to Mr. Jilson's board was succesful and he was awarded his license. I've since lost track of almost all of my 15 fellow classmates  :cry:  

Fess

----------


## 35oldguy

I graduated from Ferris State with a degree in Health Optics. I took the ABO test and passed in 1976. I have been living outside the USA for a number of years and have not taken any CEC's. What do I need to do to update my certification? 

The test for licensing--is it the same test for certification?

----------


## JennyP

Are you headed stateside? 
License requirements vary by state (some no license board). 
You'll need to take your ABO exam again if you didn't keep up with the CEs and if its been over 3 years. The exam is given twice a year (May and November) but you have to apply ahead of time (approx. 8 weeks?? I think). Here's the official site: ABO info

----------


## 35oldguy

Thank you Jenny P!

----------


## mike_ladha

> Thank you OdTech!!!!!! That was very helpful!!:D :bbg: 
> I printed it all out. I am going to take that list to work next, and wirte down all I can find on those subjects.
> 
> Thanks again!! :cheers: 
> 
> Oh, and congrats on passing your test with flying colors! I hope I will be able to say that!


Hello ,From what site did you downloaded.
I hope you did good.
Thanks.

----------


## OdTech

Hello mike_ladha

I really like to answer but don't understand the statement

"Hello ,From what site did you downloaded.
I hope you did good.
Thanks."

Downloaded what? :Confused:

----------


## Visualneeds

Future Certified Opticians,
Are you getting ready to sit for *ABO exam*? Are you prepared? If not then you still have time to get your hands on 250 of the best study questions on the market. If you can answer and understand *70-100%* of the questions then you *WILL* be ABO certified. After-all when you get your certificate in the mail it doesn't say what your grade was, weather it was a 70 or 100. ORDER NOW!
CHECKS ONLY PLEASE:$35.00(US)
Fernando Limas III, ABOC
2820 Fountain View, 224
Houston, TX 77057
Visualneeds1@yahoo.com

----------


## quality.914

I passed the ABO test three years ago and can only recall maybe two questions on anatomy one I remember was about the refractive indexes of different mediums of the eye: cornea, vitreous humor, etc.. However the test questions are randomly picked from a computer and each test has different levels of difficulty. But do notworry the more diff. the less you have to get right to pass. If you are studying and understand what you are studying you will pass. NOW KNOCK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HarryChiling

> I passed the ABO test three years ago and can only recall maybe two questions on anatomy one I remember was about the refractive indexes of different mediums of the eye: cornea, vitreous humor, etc.. However the test questions are randomly picked from a computer and each test has different levels of difficulty. But do notworry the more diff. the less you have to get right to pass. If you are studying and understand what you are studying you will pass. NOW KNOCK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Check this out: [spoiler=Click Here]This thread is 3 years old[/spoiler]

----------


## k12311997

> Check this out: [spoiler=Click Here]This thread is 3 years old[/spoiler]


actuall the thread is 5 years old the las reply was 2 years out of date.

----------


## donovanbaldwin

Not really stressing myself, but recently was hired into an optical lab in Atlanta area after having been out of the business for 11 years. Used to be an in-house optical lab manager for an optometrist in Austin, TX Antiquated equipment, but full surface and finish, plus retail, adjustments, misc repairs, etc. Could have passed ABO back then but decided to go drive a truck instead. It was fun, but now I need a job and when people ask about certifications and so on, I have to say, "no". It took a while to find someone willing to give me a chance, and I go back in as a lab rat. I'll be running a lab in a year, but I've got to go back to the bottom rung.

I also had a degree in Accounting and decided to go in the Army, which I eventually retired from. Guess what. Nobody wanted to hire an accountant who hadn't done number crunching in years.

Get your training and certifications while you can and keep it up, even if you go somewhere else and start doing something else. You never can tell when you'll need to use it.

----------


## Diane

> Not really stressing myself, but recently was hired into an optical lab in Atlanta area after having been out of the business for 11 years. Used to be an in-house optical lab manager for an optometrist in Austin, TX Antiquated equipment, but full surface and finish, plus retail, adjustments, misc repairs, etc. Could have passed ABO back then but decided to go drive a truck instead. It was fun, but now I need a job and when people ask about certifications and so on, I have to say, "no". It took a while to find someone willing to give me a chance, and I go back in as a lab rat. I'll be running a lab in a year, but I've got to go back to the bottom rung.
> 
> I also had a degree in Accounting and decided to go in the Army, which I eventually retired from. Guess what. Nobody wanted to hire an accountant who hadn't done number crunching in years.
> 
> Get your training and certifications while you can and keep it up, even if you go somewhere else and start doing something else. You never can tell when you'll need to use it.


Welcome, and let me say welcome.

This may have been better as it's own thread, but anyway...

It sounds like you've got a lot going for you.  It could be beneficial for you to attend the meeting in Atlanta next week.  Go to www.southeasternopticians.com.  

I would love to meet you there.  In addition, there will be other speakers like Dr. Warren McDonald, Jackie O'Keefe, Michael Della Pesca, Michael Gzik, Ed DeGennaro, all well known in the industry.  We also have some others that are newer to the speaking industry, but not new to the optical industry.  

Diane

----------


## Dgaudiomon1

It is a piece of cake.  I am a 59 year old male who just took it for fun and scored a 93.  There is a CD available you can purchase with 800 questions and you can keep score on your answers
Call me 910 276 1993 my office
Ask For Donald

----------


## k12311997

> It is a piece of cake. I am a 59 year old male who just took it for fun and scored a 93. There is a CD available you can purchase with 800 questions and you can keep score on your answers
> Call me 910 276 1993 my office
> Ask For Donald


as much as I hate to keep a five year old thread going.   You wouldn't happen to be selling said CD would you? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Dave Metzger

I BOUGHT THE CD  and I forgot to look at it, darn shoulda studied, scored 95 and took me 40 minutes

----------


## IndianaOD

I'll keep it going!

I am encouraging my staff to become certified and expand their knowledge.  


So what are some good study materials I can buy for them?  I can't make heads or tails out of this thread.

Isn't there a great review book or packet or something?????

----------


## Wes

This is free, and is as good an intro to opticianry as I've seen anywhere else.  
http://www.laramyk.com/education/ope...udy-guide.html

Wes

----------

